# Review: Tamron 35mm f/1.4 Di USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2019)

> The-Digital-Picture have completed their review of the brand new Tamron 35mm f/1.4 Di USD, a lens Tamron claims to be their best ever.
> Does it hold up to Tamron’s claims?
> You typically buy a wide aperture lens to use at its widest aperture. Often, the aperture selected on my mounted prime lens does not leave the wide-open setting. Unfortunately, the image quality at the wide-open aperture is so often not amazing, typically showing reduced resolution and contrast. The good news is that this lens turns in very nice image quality even at f/1.4.
> The Tamron 35mm f/1.4 Di USD Lens delivers very sharp full frame corner-to-corner results with a wide-open f/1.4 aperture. Stopping down to f/2 brings a noticeable bump in contrast and another slight increase can be seen at f/4 where the results are very impressive. Read the full review
> *Tamron 35mm f/1.4 Di USD at...*


*

[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/review-tamron-35mm-f-1-4-di-usd/]Continue reading...


*


----------



## slclick (Aug 19, 2019)

Tamron had been saying it would be their finest lens to date. Bryan seems to like it.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Aug 20, 2019)

Seems like Tamron has hit it....


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 20, 2019)

The lens' IQ seems to be very good - and I am glad that my EF-M 32 mm looks very good too which is the right focal length for me as one-lens-solution (EDIT: on APS-C where it has approx. 50mm equiv). Hopefully Tamron creates an f/1.4 50mm of the same breed because I would like to have one if I go full frame ...


----------



## slclick (Aug 20, 2019)

The SP 85 is remarkable, you forget it's a 1.8.


----------

